# A brief (and lighthearted) vocabulary of the cigar language ...



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I have not been a part of the cigarnation very long, but I do have a certain flair for learning languages, so I thought I would post this brief list of certain terms I have picked up that newbies may find useful in their journey. Please feel free to post any important terms I might have missed.

Cigarage - a place to keep cigars; a humidor.
Cigarbage - inferior cigars, sometimes called dog rockets
Cigarchaeology - the study of pre- embargo Cuban cigars
Cigarchitect - a designer of cigars.
Cigarchitecture - the study of a cigar's construction.
Cigargle - holding cigar smoke in the back of the throat in order to build up sufficient quantity to blow a good smoke ring.
Cigargonaut - a cigar smoker on a mission to find a legendary cigar of inestimable value.
Cigargoyle - what you look like when you get that first taste of _cigarbage_.
Cigarmament - tools of the trade - cutter, lighter, nubber, draw tool, ash tray, etc.
Cigarment - proper attire for smoking; also _cigarb_.
Cigarmin - a new GPS that comes preprogrammed with every B&M location worldwide.
Cigarnage - the devastation that results from a cigar bomb.
Cigarnation - the worldwide brotherhood of cigar smokers.
Cigarnold - California's ex-governator, also know for his roles in such action movies as Cigarminator and Conan the Cigarbarian.
Cigarsenal - one's supply of cigars.
Cigartisan - a maker of cigars; also _cigartist._
Cigarwen (Cigarwen Evensmoke) - an elf who married Cigaragorn to become Queen of Middle Earth in the great saga, Lord of the Ring Gauge.
Cigarzan - a cigar-smoking wild man.
Cigausage - a "cigar" created by stuffing the nubs of smoked cigars into an empty cello wrapper and adding a used band; see _cigarbage._
Cigkarma - just like regular karma, but with cigars.
Cigkarmaphobia - the irrational fear that one's actions might somehow result in an attack on their mail box; see _cigarnage_.
Cignarly - how a Curly Head looks.
Ciguardian - owner of a massive and/or nuclear _cigarsenal_. Shuckins, for example.

I hope this helps all of you to better understand the new language you will have to learn in order to function well in this bold new adventure. :dizzy::clock::biggrin:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigarmony: you and your cigars living happily together


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigarmin - a new GPS that comes preprogrammed with every B&M location worldwide.
That's my favorite right there! Nice job mike:mrgreen:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

scottw said:


> Cigarmony: you and your cigars living happily together


How did I miss that one?????


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure......I think you have every other possible one.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A little spin off but how about a Cigiraffe, someone who uses their long extremities to reach the "top shelf" at the B&M.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigalimony= The money I will have to pay my wife
if she ever finds out how much I spend in cigars...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Cigaropoverty- What happens to one who tinkers in the Cuban Cigar world!_


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Cigarbitration: Legal negotiations involving an unbiased party and cigars


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Cigalimony= The money I will have to pay my wife
> if she ever finds out how much I spend in cigars...


don't forget Cigvorce...which is what happens before the Cigalimony after the wives find out how much we spend.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigartariat: A movie about a cigar smoking horse


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigartary: The hot woman that sits at Shuckins house and answers the phones, mails out bombs, and keeps track of inventory.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't forget CigarWars: The epic sci-fi saga featuring the exploits of a scruffy nerd-herfer...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

*cigarudget* - The precise amount of money available to spend on cigars over a given time period.

*ciganomics* - The study of maximizing ones cigarudget expenses without the natural limiters of cigvorce or cigalimoney automatically kicking in.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm...yes...

Cigarmageddon: The final battle between you and your wife as a result of a failed ciganomic policy. Often results in cigalimony (or some sort of compensatory cigarnishing of wages) or, in particularly harsh exchanges, the cigarbaric cigarfeiture of one's cigarsenal. Fortunately that's when a ciguardian steps in with some good cigarnage...

Or how about Cigarpooning: the impaling of the last two inches of a tasty cigar with a pointed object in order to smoke it down to the nub?

Or Cigargregation: The cigart of separating cigars in order to prevent the flavor of one from bleeding into another (especially utilized in the storage of infused cigars when in the possession of a non-infused cigarsenal).

And I can't forget the Cigamble: Taking a chance on a box or bundle of cigars you've never tried just because they showed up on CBid or The Monster at a price too good to pass up.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did anyone mention the Cigarnivore? This is someone who smokes more than 3 cigars per day....


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't forget the Cigarlic for Tony's spaghetti sauce.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Don't forget the Cigarlic for Tony's spaghetti sauce.


I like this very nice Arnie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Don't forget the Cigarlic for Tony's spaghetti sauce.


Nice! I was trying to come up with a definition for cigarlic, and couldn't do it.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I am going to cignuggle down with my dog and my stogie and input all of these into my custom word-star dictionary.


Cignuggle- 1- The act of smoking a cigar while snuggling with anything other than your mis-understanding wife, girlfriend (but not lover, cocubines, or hookers.)
2- The act of smoking a Cigar while in the Champagne Room of a Gentleman's Club.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

chrisw said:


> I am going to cignuggle down with my dog and my stogie and input all of these into my custom word-star dictionary.
> 
> Cignuggle- 1- The act of smoking a cigar while snuggling with anything other than your mis-understanding wife, girlfriend (but not lover, cocubines, or hookers.)
> 2- *The act of smoking a Cigar while in the Champagne Room of a Gentleman's Club*.


I think that's called a Cigarubandtug.


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

How about cigaerobic exercise - what you benefit from by running to intercept the UPS / USPS delivery van so's the wife / sig other will not discover the carton of new additions to the cigarsenal.

I LOVE this thread.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

scottw said:


> I think that's called a Cigarubandtug.


Naw, they just are cigynonyms


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Do5ug said:


> How about cigaerobic exercise - what you benefit from by running to intercept the UPS / USPS delivery van so's the wife / sig other will not discover the carton of new additions to the cigarsenal.
> 
> I LOVE this thread.


Good one! lol!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

chrisw said:


> I am going to cignuggle down with my dog and my stogie and input all of these into my custom word-star dictionary.
> 
> Cignuggle- 1- The act of smoking a cigar while snuggling with anything other than your mis-understanding wife, girlfriend (but not lover, cocubines, or hookers.)
> *2- The act of smoking a Cigar while in the Champagne Room of a Gentleman's Club*.


Usually frequented by the elitest Cigaristocracy.

Great thread.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cigarionage: The act of sneaking yet another shipment into the humidor past the wife.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigaroup Hug...what a BOTL that needs when he has:
a. Been busted by his wife in regards to cigar purchases
b. has mold on some of this sticks
c. BEETLES!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigarestle Mania: The event that insues if your wife beats you to the door when the delivery man shows up with your latest sticks. I had to Cigarestle the box away from my wife...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Cigaristocracy.


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Masterfully played.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Did anyone mention the Cigarnivore? This is someone who smokes more than 3 cigars per day....


:biggrin: :rotfl:

Good one!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Cigalimony= The money I will have to pay my wife
> if she ever finds out how much I spend in cigars...


ROFL - good one!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Goodkat said:


> Cigarbitration: Legal negotiations involving an unbiased party and cigars


 :rotfl:



CaptainBlenderman said:


> Don't forget CigarWars: The epic sci-fi saga featuring the exploits of a scruffy nerd-herfer...


 :laser:



CaptainBlenderman said:


> Hmmm...yes...
> 
> Cigarmageddon: The final battle between you and your wife as a result of a failed ciganomic policy. Often results in cigalimony (or some sort of compensatory cigarnishing of wages) or, in particularly harsh exchanges, the cigarbaric cigarfeiture of one's cigarsenal. Fortunately that's when a ciguardian steps in with some good cigarnage... :sl
> 
> ...


 :juggle:



Troller98 said:


> Cigarionage: The act of sneaking yet another shipment into the humidor past the wife.


 :spy:

Great stuff! opcorn:


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

Cigargasm:

An extremely satisfying smoke.
A sensation never experienced by 21-year-old female interns in rooms with no corners.
 :deadhorse:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Do5ug said:


> Cigargasm:
> 
> A sensation never experienced by 21-year-old female interns in rooms with no corners.


Incoming!!!!

Cigrenade

Proper use in a sentence; I am unsure which one of his two women actually was the Cigrenade.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, thanks to you all for your continuing efforts to make sure we keep our cigjargon clear and not cigarbled!

Don't stop now!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't forget Cigarfield, the cigartoon cat who loves cigars and lasagna with lots of cigarlic!


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

Cigars Gratia Cigartis:
(Latin) Cigar for cigar's sake.

EVERYTHING sounds scholarly in Latin. Ita est.


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

"Cigarpe Diem":
(Latin) Today's cigar.

What's yours?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Cigarm wrestle - what happens when you and your buddy are down to the last smoke in the traveldor!:banana:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Cigargantuan:

Any vitola over 60RG.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Cigarfiscate - What your Wife/GF does to your smokes when her parents come to town

Cigarmunition - What causes Cigarnage


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Cigarbituary - What A Fellow BOTL writes for you after your Wife/GF sees how much you spend on Cigars


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigarcasm - false praise of a bad cigar, with a derisive underlying meaning. Also _cigirony_


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciguad Car-what us brothers end up in after too many drinks, too many smokes and our pants around our ankles.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ok, the last tag for this thread is:

zilla ate 1 dwarf......


c'mon, i just gotta know........why


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well apparently Zilla did, in fact, eat one dwarf....I thought that he sopntaneously combusted, turns out no, Zilla ate him. Can't have too many threads that have Zilla and his carniverous ways in them. (really, I have no idea...) lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> ok, the last tag for this thread is:
> 
> zilla ate 1 dwarf......
> 
> c'mon, i just gotta know........why


Well, it all started right here. This is the first post on Puff using that tag:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ble/286874-troop-donation-spend-my-money.html

Here is my observation:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...p-donation-spend-my-money-10.html#post3169962

And because it just didn't seem right for there to be only one, and since this thread is on the less-than-serious side anyway:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...p-donation-spend-my-money-11.html#post3171331

BTW - if you click on the tag, all threads using it will come up. You might find yet another fine thread so tagged, due to its shuckins-related theme ...


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

So... it turns out that there's this *real* website that totally ripped off my blog name (like... a _year_ before I thought of it) and yesterday I got an email from them requesting (politely) that I change the name of my blog.



Do5ug said:


> "Cigarpe Diem":
> (Latin) Today's cigar.


I am _so_ stealing this...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't forget about the Cigarnival, a giant herf, with rides!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CigaR2D2 - a droid known to associate with a certain Nerd-Herfer (who is not the least bit scruffy-looking, BTW).


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Cigatrophy - what you discover has happened to your body when you've been sitting in the same chair for a long time smoking a strong cigar and try to stand up.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigarland - the award given to the winner of a cigar-based competition.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

haha this is a great list!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary - crusty old ... I mean, well-seasoned and wise possessor and distributor of cigar knowledge.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> Cigary - crusty old ... I mean, well-seasoned and wise possessor and distributor of cigar knowledge.


LOL. Don't forget smarmy:bounce: (we love ya Gary)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Cigary - crusty old ... I mean, well-seasoned and wise possessor and distributor of cigar knowledge.





CeeGar said:


> LOL. Don't forget smarmy:bounce: (we love ya Gary)


How could I have forgotten smarmy????? Good thing you have my back so we could get that part into circulation!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigarden - my outside smoking place.
Cigardener - me.
Cigarrulous - tending to ramble on and on about cigars. Me.
Cigarthritis - an unnatural stiffness in one's interactions with people and events, caused by lack of cigar smoke.
Cigarter - a cigar band that is excessively ornate and frilly.
Cindergartener - a newbie to the cigarniverse. Me.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigarchenemy - tobacco beetle
Cigarizona - where I live
Cigardcore - herfing with shuckins :biggrin:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

*Cigoogle* - One of the resources used that a *Cigargonaut* uses to find that legendary cigar... :biggrin:


----------

